# Rating Threads -- How Long Has That Been Going On ?



## AwayWeGo (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey -- I just noticed that TUG-BBS discussion threads have a "rating" feature so we can vote on whether particular discussion topics are _Outstanding_ or _Good_ or _OK_ or _So-So_ or _The Pits_. 

How long has that been going on ? 

Does anybody actually vote ? 

Most important, is there some way to see the voting tallies if we're so inclined ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a feature of the vBulletin software that runs the bbs, but we have not enabled it because it is so easy to abuse making any ratings meaningless.

But where are you seeing this feature?  In theory it should not even be shown since it's not turned on.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Clicka-Clicka-Clicka.*




Makai Guy said:


> But where are you seeing this feature?  In theory it should not even be shown since it's not turned on.


Unfortunately I wasn't taking notes at the time -- just mousing around on TUG-BBS as usual when I noticed that clickable Rating item. 

I didn't try to rate anything, but I did see a drop-down menu when I clicked that offered a 1-5 scale for rating what I was reading.  That's what prompted me to ask about viewing the results of people's ratings. 

To figure out exactly what I was viewing on TUG-BBS when I saw that, it would take a highly skilled forensic clickologist to go back over everything & try to determine what it was. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

